# Must-read books



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello, I want to highlight some really good books here so that we can talk about them, maybe share some favourite quotes, our thoughts or questions and to inspire more people to read and learn about dogs, our wonderful companinons.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

The first book I'll post about is the best book you'll ever read. So enjoyable to read, so much thinking material, and overall a fantastic book. It really changed the way I think about my relationship with my dog and if you'll read one book from this thread let it be this one. So many great takeaways, I really can't choose just one.

"Of all the gifts that animals can offer, perhaps the greatest is the opportunity to delve deep inside ourselves. Without judgement or timetables, with patience and an amazing capacity for forgiveness, animals are the ideal guides through our inner landscapes."

"Perhaps our language needs to shift so that we no longer 'walk the dog' but rather choose very deliberately with loving attentiveness to 'walk with the dog.'"

"The handler who insists that the dog ignore the world is one who is afraid of losing control of the dog."


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

You can't train a dog without reading this book! It has many many important guidelines. The book has many great real-life examples and it's very easy to understand the training terms. If you are starting with dog training, read this book, it will explain a lot! But what I like about this book is that it isn't only about dog training, it is about putting those skills in your day to day life to make it easier and more pleasant for everyone involved. 

"I am suggesting that a shift to using *positive responses in interactions with others* instead of the harshness, argumentativeness, and withdrawal that are the style of many households and organizations *affects not only the individuals involved but, rippling outward, their whole portion of society.*"

"To be using *positive reinforcement* is to be *involved in a process of continual change, of continual give-and-take, of continual growth.*"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I am not positive only, when it comes to training dogs. I do enjoy Karen's literature, and use a lot of positive reinforcement in training.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

texasred said:


> While I am not positive only, when it comes to training dogs. I do enjoy Karen's literature, and use a lot of positive reinforcement in training.


I'm not sure there is something like "pure positive" or "positive only" but we should try our best to keep our training in that space as much as possible.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

An amazing book with lots of helpful tips and exercises that can help your dog. A vizsla owner must read!!!


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

A fun, easy read with lot of games to try out with your pup! You have a more thorough review on my Instagram @aronvizsla


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

If you have any touch with dogs, you HAVE TO read this book. So good, informative yet easy to understand and it will transform your training.


----------

